# ROC's Schwinn



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Here we go. I know ROC has been waiting for a while for this. This is what we got so far.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

like the center tube design


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Nov 23 2006, 01:30 PM~6625213
> *like the center tube design
> *


Thanks.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The frame is still kinda rusty. I use a drill with a wire wheel at the end to clean the frames and my drill just quit on me.  Hoopefully I can get a new one at one of those crazy sales. :cheesy: 

The center post and the skirt under the tank is going to be 1/4" thick and is currently getting cut. I will be working on the tank and the rear skirt today.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Nov 23 2006, 05:30 PM~6625213
> *like the center tube design
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

NICE HOMIE


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Lookin good Raul keep us posted.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

llooks good dude.. i like your style with the 1/4 in metal.. something different


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 23 2006, 04:05 PM~6625706
> *llooks good dude.. i  like your style with the 1/4 in metal.. something different
> *


Thanks everyone. I think Im using to much of it. I need to change it up or move on to something different. Unfortunatly the next few frames are going to have alot of 1/4".


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 23 2006, 08:08 PM~6625714
> *Thanks everyone. I think Im using to much of it. I need to change it up or move on to something different. Unfortunatly the next few frames are going to have alot of 1/4".
> *


you should try boxing up some thinner stuff so that it looks really thick like 1/2" or 3/4". I did it with a neck support on a chopper, it looked cool. Just a thought for something different. :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 23 2006, 04:18 PM~6625756
> *you should try boxing up some thinner stuff so that it looks really thick like 1/2" or 3/4". I did it with a neck support on a chopper, it looked cool.  Just a thought for something different. :dunno:
> *


Thats what I was thinking the other day. I did some of that on rosies frame but I got to think about that some more.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 23 2006, 08:20 PM~6625769
> *Thats what I was thinking the other day. I did some of that on rosies frame but I got to think about that some more.
> *


changes things up a bit! a little more work but worth the effort in the end


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 23 2006, 05:08 PM~6625714
> *Thanks everyone. I think Im using to much of it. I need to change it up or move on to something different. Unfortunatly the next few frames are going to have alot of 1/4".
> *


naw it looks good.. thought about doing some of it for my bike.. but i havent decieded...i dont feel like cutting and grinding the shit out of it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Its worth all of the work but I just want to keep working on new stuff. More pics of this tomorrow.


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

I wasn't really feelin the drawing at first but I like the mock-up now with the skirt under the tank.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Nov 23 2006, 08:16 PM~6625946
> *I wasn't really feelin the drawing at first but I like the mock-up now with the skirt under the tank.
> *


x2


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

FUCK MAN I GOT FUCKING EXCITED N SHIT SICKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

raul you know youre the shit when it comes to building these frames! hopefully we start seeing them at the show ! i mean starting with erics and rosies ! damn keep up the good work and focus mutha fucka! :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

looking good socios  i like that design


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 24 2006, 12:19 AM~6627690
> *raul you know youre the shit when it comes to building these frames! hopefully we start seeing them at the show ! i mean starting with erics and rosies ! damn keep up the good work and focus mutha fucka!  :biggrin:
> *


X2!I SEEN ROSIES IN PERSON AT THE LAST SHOW!IT WAS FUCKIN TITE!CANT WAIT TO C WHAT CULORS SHES GONNA GO WITH.


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

looks real good


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn that is a clean ass design for a fullcustom bike
:cheesy: 
props to my tocayo roc and raul cus i kno hes going to hook this bitch ups :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got to work on this today. I cut out the skirts but there were kinda sloppy and didnt really match so I clamped them together and went to work with the die grinder. :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Much better.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

DAMN 1/4 SKIRTS  FUKEN THICK HU


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:0 hey raul almost done with those pieces for me ? :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

looking good


----------



## LIL LOW YUNGSTER (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 24 2006, 02:14 PM~6630190
> *Much better.
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT DID YOU USE TO CUT THOSE?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 24 2006, 05:36 PM~6630938
> *:0 hey raul almost done with those pieces for me ?  :0
> *


You know what, I was going to work on them today. I still have them but I forgot to take them with me. Pm me and let me know what you want me to do.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL LOW YUNGSTER_@Nov 24 2006, 06:17 PM~6631114
> *WHAT DID YOU USE TO CUT THOSE?
> *


I use a jig saw with a metal cutting blade. It didnt turn out as clean as it usually does cause of the tight curves so I had to go in with a die grinder and clean it up.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

nice job raul keep it up


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 25 2006, 02:21 PM~6631127
> *You know what, I was going to work on them today. I still have them but I forgot to take them with me. Pm me and let me know what you want me to do.
> *


pm sent !


----------



## lancecst (Sep 1, 2004)

I like the design, how are you going to do the front tank, are you going to seal off the tank or leave it open. I think it would be better closed. It is a pretty original design, kind of nice to see a different style tank.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lancecst_@Nov 24 2006, 07:28 PM~6631401
> *I like the design, how are you going to do the front tank, are you going to seal off the tank or leave it open.  I think it would be better closed.  It is a pretty original design, kind of nice to see a different style tank.
> *


I havent really decided how Im going to do the tank. Im going to try and work on it tomorrow and figure it out. It is going to be open though. I like how the schwinn frame has the curve at the lower and upper bars. Thats a nice detail that I didnt want to hide this time. :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

DAMN NICE I GOTTA TALK TO U ABOUT MY OTHER PROJECT L8ER DOWN THE RODE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Nov 24 2006, 07:34 PM~6631429
> *DAMN NICE I GOTTA TALK TO U ABOUT MY OTHER PROJECT L8ER DOWN THE RODE
> *


Let me know.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

A DID ADAM THE LIL HOMIE HIT U UP, ON THE FORKS WE WERE TALKING ABOUT AT THE SHOW?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Nov 24 2006, 08:09 PM~6631623
> *A DID ADAM THE LIL HOMIE HIT U UP, ON THE FORKS WE WERE TALKING ABOUT AT THE SHOW?
> *


He didnt. Let me pm you about that.


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 24 2006, 06:22 PM~6631132
> *I use a jig saw with a metal cutting blade. It didnt turn out as clean as it usually does cause of the tight curves so I had to go in with a die grinder and clean it up.
> *


Wow, you cut that 1/4 inch with a jigsaw? I'm going to have to pick up some new blades, how many teeth on the ones you used for this? 

Nice work with the die grinder too.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Nov 25 2006, 08:41 AM~6633374
> *Wow, you cut that 1/4 inch with a jigsaw? I'm going to have to pick up some new blades, how many teeth on the ones you used for this?
> 
> Nice work with the die grinder too.
> *












These are 16 guage sheetmetal not 1/4" :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 24 2006, 10:22 PM~6631132
> *I use a jig saw with a metal cutting blade. It didnt turn out as clean as it usually does cause of the tight curves so I had to go in with a die grinder and clean it up.
> *


If you have a compressor, you should look into a plasma cutter.


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 25 2006, 08:58 AM~6633423
> *These are 16 guage sheetmetal not 1/4"  :biggrin:
> *


My bad, I thought I saw 1/4 inch typed in here somewhere. 

I just finished cutting some 16 gauge for my tank a few days ago. It went pretty smooth with an 18T blade but I want to try out some finer blades on the skirts.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got this cut out for the back of the seat post and...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

All I have to do now is clean these up and make thhe tank.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

jammin man


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 26 2006, 09:02 AM~6638288
> *jammin man
> *


These 4 days off helped alot.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

coming out nice socios


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

socios

how much u think u would charge for a radical frame to do

u dont do the bondo rite i would have to get it done


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Nov 26 2006, 08:17 PM~6642010
> *socios
> 
> how much u think u would charge for a radical frame to do
> ...


pm sent.


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

DAMN ITS LOOKING THIGHT 
T

T

T


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I cut the seat post on this. :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

We need to fill this in before we can put the new seatpost and the thing under the tank.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

And this is just for the hell of it...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

another good project from socios


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What do you think?


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

wat do ya use to bend tha metal also hope tha project go good


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Dec 10 2006, 06:17 PM~6737089
> *wat do ya use to bend tha metal also hope tha project go good
> *


I bent the tip of the metal with some pliers and the rest by hand.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 10 2006, 06:20 PM~6737103
> *I bent the tip of the metal with some pliers and the rest by hand.
> *


thats allot of work.


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

i will soon be startin a project soon so im trin to get all tha info i can so i can work fast hope to start it jan 15


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Dec 10 2006, 06:25 PM~6737143
> *i will soon be startin a project soon so im trin to get all tha info i can so i can work fast hope to start it jan 15
> *


  Let me know if you have any questions on anything. And take lots of pics. :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

looking good can't wait to see it done


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

once i start it ill post a topic of tha build up but i wanna weld n bondo but aint sure if i will fiberglass it instead


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Damn Raul you getting down !!! That is badass :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

you still using a jig saw to cut your sheet metal


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2006, 07:27 PM~6737571
> *you still using a jig saw to cut your sheet metal
> *


yes.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

need to invest in a new goos jig saw.. i broke my last one..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2006, 07:33 PM~6737619
> *need to invest in a new goos jig saw.. i broke my last one..
> *


I recommend getting a good dewalt or Bosh. Something industrial.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

or use a air nibbler


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Dec 10 2006, 08:57 PM~6737745-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got a electric metal shear.. bu its sucks at tight cuves


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

T

T


T uffin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

is this going to be the trike ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More updates coming up this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

yea its gonna be a trike


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is where were at with this one.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I might have time today to make the sides of the tank.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0 looks good.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Still have alot of grinding to do...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 17 2006, 03:34 PM~6776087
> *This is where were at with this one.
> 
> 
> ...


  eric is going to have a sic ass trike cutty should watch out :cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 17 2006, 03:52 PM~6776130
> * eric is going to have a sic ass trike cutty should watch out :cheesy:
> *


hes not in my class puto


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 17 2006, 04:02 PM~6776356
> *hes not in my class puto
> *


cuttys mad.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 17 2006, 05:03 PM~6776362
> *cuttys mad.
> *


ya becuse fuckin eric dont know shit


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 17 2006, 04:04 PM~6776366
> *ya becuse fuckin eric dont know shit
> *


see. bitter


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Looking good!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Another update tomorrow.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 24 2006, 04:27 PM~6812942
> *Another update tomorrow.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Tanks done. Tomorrow I grind the thick parts and get everything ready for welding.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The frame is finally clean.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

did you ckean it up with a wire brush


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 25 2006, 10:20 PM~6825573
> *did you ckean it up with a wire brush
> *


yeah. I will probably have to go over it again tomorrow in the sun.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 25 2006, 10:48 PM~6825692
> *:0
> *


I will get to yours tomorrow.


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Has anyone talked to roc lately? I havent seen him on in a while.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

BLAMO!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just need to get everything welded in.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2006, 08:51 PM~6865591
> *I just need to get everything welded in.
> 
> 
> ...


Just leave it taped up and call it done.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

A little bit more clean up on the middle bar and we can weld it in. Its not centered in this pic.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wamo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I LIKE THA WAY U DID THAT FRAME!GOOD JOB.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Dec 30 2006, 06:58 PM~6865648
> *I LIKE THA WAY U DID THAT FRAME!GOOD JOB.
> *


Thanks. Im glad its almost over. :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

AND GET MINE STARTED. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2006, 06:54 PM~6865617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS!! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE. :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Dec 30 2006, 07:03 PM~6865670
> *AND GET MINE STARTED. :biggrin:
> *


just let me know homie.


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

I can't believe you said blamo. lmao


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2006, 08:05 PM~6865681
> *just let me know homie.
> *


I HAVE ABOUT A BILL N A HALF AND A GIRLS FRAME SITTIN HERE.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Dec 30 2006, 07:52 PM~6865907
> *I HAVE ABOUT A BILL N A HALF AND A GIRLS FRAME SITTIN HERE.
> *


LETS DO IT!!!!! :cheesy: 


Pm me and tell me what you want to do.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2006, 08:55 PM~6865928
> *LETS DO IT!!!!!  :cheesy:
> Pm me and tell me what you want to do.
> *


PM SENT.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Dec 30 2006, 11:51 PM~6866223
> *PM SENT.
> *


also sent one socios got some work for you


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 31 2006, 03:55 PM~6865928
> *LETS DO IT!!!!!  :cheesy:
> Pm me and tell me what you want to do.
> *


pm sent


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2006, 06:54 PM~6865617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like this pic alot.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ass clown


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 31 2006, 11:24 AM~6870107
> *ass clown
> *


cuttys mad again.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

no hairy n henderson is mad


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 31 2006, 02:12 PM~6871162
> *no hairy n henderson is mad
> *


wait, dont bring your mom into this. f that.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 31 2006, 02:15 PM~6871178
> *wait, dont bring your mom into this. f that.
> *


 :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u must of never seen the movie then asshole


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HEY HEY HEY..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 31 2006, 02:17 PM~6871190
> *u must of never seen the movie then asshole
> *


nope.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

for pete sakes


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

LOL, WHAT A BUNCH OF BIOTCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!! EVERYONE SHUT UP!!!!!! LOL


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

CLEANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!! WHEN IS THE WELDING GONNA HAPPEN?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 31 2006, 03:15 PM~6871178
> *wait, dont bring your mom into this. f that.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Jan 1 2007, 02:11 PM~6876875
> *CLEANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!! WHEN IS THE WELDING GONNA HAPPEN?
> *


Im not sure yet. Hopefully really soon. Probably this week or weekend.


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

any progress?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Jan 9 2007, 01:21 PM~6944196
> *any progress?
> *


NOPE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Jan 9 2007, 01:21 PM~6944196
> *any progress?
> *


pm sent.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 9 2007, 05:41 PM~6946638
> *pm sent.
> *


pm sent back


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 31 2006, 12:52 AM~6868059
> *I like this pic alot.
> *


hey raul how much for a frame like this?prices with and with frame. :biggrin:


----------



## lancecst (Sep 1, 2004)

I really like the way the tank looks, can't wait to see it done. How are you going to paint it.


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

hey i just got a frame now i wanna work on it but i dont know what gonna welder do you need a wire welder because my bro just has tha stick ons that he uses to work on installin hydros


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will answer al the other questions when I get home. 

This frame is all welded. There just some details that I have to take care of.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Now I have to grind the shit out of it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jan 12 2007, 11:08 PM~6975946
> *hey raul how much for a frame like this?prices with and with frame. :biggrin:
> *


It depends on what you want. Pm me wth what your looking for and any ideas you got and we can go from there.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

still working on that shit....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Jan 13 2007, 05:54 PM~6979915
> *hey i just got a frame now i wanna work on it but i dont know what gonna welder do you need a wire welder because my bro just has tha stick ons that he uses to work on installin hydros
> *


Those "stick" welders are too hot for working with sheetmetal. I guess there only for working on thicker types of metal like for car frames and shit like that. You need a wire feed welder that will be more gentle on what your working on. If you cant get your hands on a wire feed welder, you can also do it with an oxy-acedaline set up. Thats how I did the tank on my trike. you just have to buy the brazing rods and you are set.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ANY PICS?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 14 2007, 06:10 PM~6987057
> *ANY PICS?
> *


still uploading and I only got one cause the battery is dead. I just got back from the Easyriders bike show but let me post the pic of roc's frame.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

K
DID U GO WITH WIM OR NAW


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 14 2007, 06:17 PM~6987115
> *K
> DID U GO WITH WIM OR NAW
> *


pm sent


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

THIS THE TIME WERE CUTTY STARTS GETTIN INTIMADATED hno:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

this is the time where i kick erics ass for beein a ****


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 14 2007, 09:09 PM~6987047
> *Those "stick" welders are too hot for working with sheetmetal. I guess there only for working on thicker types of metal like for car frames and shit like that. You need a wire feed welder that will be more gentle on what your working on. If you cant get your hands on a wire feed welder, you can also do it with an oxy-acedaline set up. Thats how I did the tank on my trike. you just have to buy the brazing rods and you are set.
> *




wats a oxy-acedaline set up n how much they cost how do they look like


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

frame lookin tight cant wat to see it painted and stuff


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Jan 14 2007, 07:39 PM~6987935
> *wats a oxy-acedaline set up n how much they cost how do they look like
> *


Its the thing where you see two air tanks. One of them is oxygen and the other is acedaline. Mixed together they get hot enough to do whats called brazing. Onece you got your torch ready, you heat both pieces on metal evenly and then you take a brass rod thats coated with flux and put it where you want to join the two pieces of metal. I dont know if you want to go this route cause it might be harder then welding and its easyer to fuck yourself up. :cheesy: I guess you can call it melding with brass?


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

wat about jb weld can u still do the same things u do when u weld


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Jan 14 2007, 07:47 PM~6988036
> *wat about jb weld can u  still do the same things u do when u weld
> *


Yes but I wouldnt have made all this frame with jb weld.


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I forgot who asked me about the welder I was using. This is what it looks like.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The controls.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

For those that dont know how this works, This is whats inside the welder. 










This is the spool of wire.










The wire goes through this and out the front...


















...And then it comes out of the tip. :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wow a welder


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Alot of grinding to do.


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

nice pics bro keep them coming!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 15 2007, 08:03 PM~6997270
> *nice pics bro keep them coming!!!
> *


Thats all I got till its done.


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 15 2007, 10:07 PM~6997327
> *Thats all I got till its done.
> *


then ,,, cant wait to see it all done !!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

VERY NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

hope you go all out with some nice unique parts for this bike '!


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

chain guard done yet?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Jan 21 2007, 09:21 PM~7050535
> *chain guard done yet?
> *


Guess what I was working today. :biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 21 2007, 10:28 PM~7050651
> *Guess what I was working today.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Jan 21 2007, 09:34 PM~7050726
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


To be continued....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hell yeah cant wait till you fuck with mine


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Almost done. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 29 2007, 08:33 PM~7121616
> *Almost done.  :biggrin:
> *


post pics


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got this done but i have to clean it up a bit.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

that look like mine


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Feb 2 2007, 08:54 PM~7162227
> *that look like mine
> *


No it doesnt.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Heres a better pic. Im about half way done with the grinding.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 3 2007, 02:18 PM~7161799
> *I got this done but i have to clean it up a bit.
> 
> 
> ...


damn, i wish i didnt cut off my chaingaurd mounts now  
looks cool


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

THATS A BAD BISH


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So Im grinding the welds on the frame and look what happened. 


















Time to put the guard back on.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

OUCH


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I always get burned or cut or something working on the frames.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 3 2007, 10:37 PM~7167896
> *I always get burned or cut or something working on the frames.
> *


YOU WELD YOUR SELF OR YOU GET IT WELDED


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 3 2007, 07:38 PM~7167909
> *YOU WELD YOUR SELF OR YOU GET IT WELDED
> *


Both. Sometimes I cant get to do it and I hand it off to someone else to do it orI do it all. Alot of people want to help and do things for me and I let them sometimes. I did all the welding on lil guys frame, rosies frame and roc's frame. Sic713 did something on erics frame. Me and my homie did the rest.


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

sorry you hurt your self.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

wow did u cry? at least u had a glove on to help some of it not get worse


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 3 2007, 06:13 PM~7167103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that is super cool, killer job man!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Feb 3 2007, 10:04 PM~7168862
> *damn that is super cool, killer job man!
> *


Thanks.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn this one is another raul classic bike damn erics shit goign to be sic


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Aside from a few details I have to take care of, this project is done. Look for some new projects coming soon.  

I will be delivering next weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 4 2007, 02:34 PM~7172016
> *Aside from a few details I have to take care of, this project is done. Look for some new projects coming soon.
> 
> I will be delivering next weekend.  :biggrin:
> *


hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

ROC, let me know about the fenders.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 4 2007, 11:34 AM~7172016
> *
> 
> I will be delivering next weekend.  :biggrin:
> *


thats


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

YO RAUL U CAN DO THE FENDERS OR DESING?... WAT COLOR SHOULD I PAINT GET ME MOTIVATIED HAHHAHAHAA


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Mar 8 2007, 11:28 PM~7442165
> *YO RAUL U CAN DO THE FENDERS OR DESING?... WAT COLOR SHOULD I PAINT GET ME MOTIVATIED HAHHAHAHAA
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Mar 9 2007, 01:10 PM~7445789
> *
> *


Let me get some pics posted up in a few.


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice work........ clean not too busy the chain guard gives it a nice touch


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Mar 9 2007, 05:25 PM~7446997
> *Nice work........  clean not too busy  the chain guard gives it a nice touch
> *


Thanks buddy.


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

I GOT THE FRAME ALREADY.......BUT LEFT IT IN THE FRONT YARD AND IT GOT STOLEN.....


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

WORD????????????/ :tears: RIP?


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

NEED TO BUILD A NEW ONE


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

UR A DIP SHIT 
:twak:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

IMA BUILD A MILD NOW


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

nice work!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

AWITAS NETA GUEY AWITAS


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

AHHAHA OH WELL IF I FIND IT THERE GONNA GET A BETAN.N THEY ONLY LEFT ME THE FUCKEN CHAINGUARD


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Mar 19 2007, 03:43 PM~7507794
> *I GOT THE FRAME ALREADY.......BUT LEFT IT IN THE FRONT YARD AND IT GOT STOLEN.....
> *


the 1 socios built? :0


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

YEA IT FUCKEN SUCKS FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:twak: :twak:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

first off u put it in your room or inside the house fool


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Mar 19 2007, 12:43 PM~7507794
> *I GOT THE FRAME ALREADY.......BUT LEFT IT IN THE FRONT YARD AND IT GOT STOLEN.....
> *


WTF!!! :angry: i fucken loved that frame


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 3 2007, 05:02 PM~7167027
> *Heres a better pic. Im about half way done with the grinding.
> 
> 
> ...


RIP :tears:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

ull see it come up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 19 2007, 04:36 PM~7509125
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I mean that sucks.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

could have avoidedd it by just brinhing it in the house. thats why i never take chances with any of my shit


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

WHOEVER TOOK IT ARE GONNA GET SLICEDDDDDDDDD


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Mar 19 2007, 09:10 PM~7511673
> *WHOEVER TOOK IT ARE GONNA GET SLICEDDDDDDDDD
> *


dont worry its in good hands


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

socios came over and took it back


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Mar 19 2007, 09:19 PM~7511750
> *
> *


i think your just gonna bust out, out of no were at a show huh?


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Mar 19 2007, 09:28 PM~7511818
> *:angry:
> *


rolling out crazy trike? why is it still in your signature then? :0


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

how bout a donate to R.O.C hahaha    :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Mar 20 2007, 12:10 PM~7515198
> *how bout a donate to R.O.C hahaha       :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


0000000 :0


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

im out da game im selling all my shit.......................


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

bah


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Mar 20 2007, 04:25 PM~7515300
> *im out da game im selling all my shit.......................
> *


 :0


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Mar 20 2007, 03:25 PM~7515300
> *im out da game im selling all my shit.......................
> *


serio :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:angry:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

queer i knew you wasent strong enough......


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Mar 20 2007, 12:25 PM~7515300
> *im out da game im selling all my shit.......................
> *


i sent out the money order today for the handle bars, down crown and the goose neck. you should get it monday.


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

ALRIGHT MAN COOL.....


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

BUMP..............


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

Any new pics & updates?

I looked back as far as I can and saw the design. Looks good


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

:uh: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

UPDATES STRTIN ON DA BONDO


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 20 2007, 03:42 PM~7515433
> *bah
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Jun 14 2007, 11:18 PM~8109039
> *UPDATES STRTIN ON DA BONDO
> 
> 
> ...


you cant bondo for shit dude. whats that lumpy shit?


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

***** its bondo ..im still workin on it...ull see whn its all done


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Jun 15 2007, 11:39 AM~8111581
> ****** its bondo ..im still workin on it...ull see whn its all done
> *


 aight.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

didn't they steal this frame??? you got it back of what??? 

bondo isn't that bad, i would like to see some peeps on here bondo their bike instead of makin someone else do it...

keep up the good work, it looks good


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 15 2007, 02:25 PM~8112593
> *
> bondo isn't that bad, i would like to see some peeps on here bondo their bike instead of makin someone else do it...
> 
> *


i did half my frame. does that count?  i just got done wet sanding a minute ago.


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

it was never stolen :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Jun 15 2007, 02:54 PM~8112774
> *it was never stolen :biggrin:
> *


yea i just borrowed it. :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

YEA :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Jun 15 2007, 03:01 PM~8112827
> *YEA :biggrin:
> *


and you need to give it back to me. :yes:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 15 2007, 03:25 PM~8112593
> *didn't they steal this frame??? you got it back of what???
> 
> bondo isn't that bad, i would like to see some peeps on here bondo their bike instead of makin someone else do it...
> ...


I DO ALL MY BIKES AND SUMTIMES I DO OTHERS..IT DOESNT BOTHER ME..


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Jun 15 2007, 12:18 AM~8109039
> *UPDATES STRTIN ON DA BONDO
> 
> 
> ...


the bondo is fine.. he just has to do alot of sanding.. if he layed it down smoother it will be less work for him


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 16 2007, 12:54 PM~8117055
> *I DO ALL MY BIKES AND SUMTIMES I DO OTHERS..IT DOESNT BOTHER ME..
> *


Your going to have to do nenas bondo on her frame then.


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 15 2007, 02:52 PM~8112762
> *i did half my frame. does that count?   i just got done wet sanding a minute ago.
> *


what color did you paint it?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 16 2007, 01:27 PM~8117193
> *Your going to have to do nenas bondo on her frame then.
> *


IM DOWN WITH THAT. :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jun 16 2007, 02:30 PM~8117450
> *what color did you paint it?
> *


HE WET SANDED THE BONDO..
:dunno:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 16 2007, 01:37 PM~8117477
> *HE WET SANDED THE BONDO..
> :dunno:
> *


i dont doubt it


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jun 16 2007, 01:30 PM~8117450
> *what color did you paint it?
> *


didnt paint it. i wetsanded the bondo with 4 diffrent grits to get it hella smooth and then sprayed high build primor and wet sanded that.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 16 2007, 02:16 PM~8117589
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 16 2007, 05:03 PM~8117547
> *didnt paint it. i wetsanded the bondo with 4 diffrent grits to get it hella smooth and then sprayed high build primor and wet sanded that.
> *


getting bondo wet is not a good idea.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 17 2007, 03:42 PM~8122209
> *getting bondo wet is not a good idea.
> *


when its dry its fine..


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 16 2007, 03:03 PM~8117547
> *didnt paint it. i wetsanded the bondo with 4 diffrent grits to get it hella smooth and then sprayed high build primor and wet sanded that.
> *


wet sanding the bondo is a waste of time.. just get it smooth enough then spray the primer which will fill in any imperfections then block it


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jun 17 2007, 06:04 PM~8122286
> *when its dry its fine..
> *


cheese grater homie, you're waisting time sanding that shit, especially wet. it might be dry on top, but its probably still wet on the inside, body filler is very absorbent of moisture.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jun 17 2007, 04:09 PM~8122305
> *wet sanding the bondo is a waste of time.. just get it smooth enough then spray the primer which will fill in any imperfections then block it
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Up to thee top


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

RIP


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

eric were are u


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 16 2007, 10:48 PM~9467211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any updates on this build eric?


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Feb 26 2008, 11:39 AM~10034436
> *YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


like?


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

its done!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Feb 26 2008, 11:45 AM~10034477
> *its done!!!!!!!!!
> *


pm me pics. :cheesy:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

im n school dawg pm me ue number i lost it


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Feb 26 2008, 11:50 AM~10034513
> *im n school dawg pm me ue number i lost it
> *


pm sent.



were you been at?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Feb 26 2008, 11:50 AM~10034513
> *im n school dawg pm me ue number i lost it
> *


pm sent.



were you been at?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

He hasnt had internet for a while.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Feb 26 2008, 01:50 PM~10034513
> *im n school dawg pm me ue number i lost it
> *


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

*************FOR SALEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NEED MOENY 130 PLUS SHIPING..................


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

NEED TO SALEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

NEED TO SALEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Dec 31 2006, 03:12 PM~6871162
> *no hairy n henderson is mad
> *


R.I.P.


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

sold!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Sup big dog


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

WATS CRAKIN^^^


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

need to change ur club info :|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

x2 :happysad:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

It is very unfortunate that Eric (ROC) wasnt able to get this frame to the level it needs to be. As soon as I know whats going to happen to this frame I will let you guys know.


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

:0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

bump ahaha


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Feb 21 2010, 11:30 PM~16685037
> *bump ahaha
> *


Time to build another one or ???


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 21 2010, 11:57 PM~16685339
> *Time to build another one or ???
> *


not yet but soon if anything a mild or semi nuthing to crazy ill hit u up when its time


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Feb 22 2010, 12:09 AM~16685493
> *not yet but soon if anything a mild or semi nuthing to crazy ill hit u up when its time
> *


Damn, I had a mild frame with the body work pretty much done for a while but I traded it a few weeks ago.


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 22 2010, 12:11 AM~16685508
> *Damn, I had a mild frame with the body work pretty much done for a while but I traded it a few weeks ago.
> *


how much were you asking?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Feb 22 2010, 12:15 AM~16685569
> *how much were you asking?
> *


it really wasnt for sale but i traded it for a new set of rims to one of my members.


----------

